# Review: The Conscious Cook: Delicious Meatless Recipes That Will Change the Way You Eat



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Seems that everyone gives the way they eat a title these days. Personally, I am a localvore-flexitarian. While I enjoy a nice grass-fed beef burger on occasion, I start most days with a tofu fruit smoothie. I volunteered to review _The Conscious Cook_ expecting a sort of localvore's take on healthy eating. To my surprise, it is a vegan cookbook.
Okay, I've been curious about this "movement." The notion of giving up eggs and cheese is a little hard to swallow, but I went in with an open mind. Author Tal Ronnen is billed as "one of the most celebrated vegan chefs working today," according to the book's jacket flap. He's even been on Oprah.

Click here to read full review...


----------

